# New DIY CO2 reactor problem



## ben_manzella (Mar 2, 2005)

I just built a DIY external reactor which is about 20" long 2" PVC pipe with 11 bioballs inside. I am running my Magnum 350 through it and I am still seeing tiny bubbles coming out of the filter exhaust into the tank. Would it work better if I stuck a course filter sponge in there as well as the Bio Balls? Or do you guys have any other advice? I have tried moving it to different degrees to see if that helps but it really doesn't. I do have a considerable drop in PH but I have to keep my CO2 cranked up. I built the reactor to make more efficient use of the CO2 and save my filter. It seemed like I was getting better results going through the Magnum and not using the reactor. By the way the reactor is on the output side of the canister filter.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Take a read at the last page of posts here...it is about the exact thing you are asking.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?p=35376#post35376


----------



## ben_manzella (Mar 2, 2005)

That is an excelent post that I have read several times. I should have mentioned in my original post that I did the burping thing a couple of times just in case. I really think that the water pressure coming through forces out the CO2 before it can completely disolve. I need to keep the CO2 in the reactor longer so it has more time to react. I think that is the problem. By the way very cool reactor you built.


----------

